# 13 weeks to schIII



## coloradojim (Jul 26, 2011)

‪Batman 13 weeks‬‏ - YouTube

‪Btmn Trkg‬‏ - YouTube

‪BatmanFirstTwoRunaways‬‏ - YouTube

‪Batman5months‬‏ - YouTube

‪Batman 8 Months‬‏ - YouTube

‪Batman10months‬‏ - YouTube

‪Batman 1 year old‬‏ - YouTube

‪BatmansBlindssmall‬‏ - YouTube

‪Batmanoutsbig‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## coloradojim (Jul 26, 2011)

*second part-first was 13 weeks to 23 months (BH)*

‪Batman at 2 years‬‏ - YouTube

‪Batman2years‬‏ - YouTube

‪Batman 2 years high res‬‏ - YouTube

‪Batman Dumbbell for Bites‬‏ - YouTube

That is it, videos from 13 weeks to sch III


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Jim, Does Mark know you are posting his videos all over this message board? 

Admin

*******


----------



## coloradojim (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the concern. Just to let you know my wife works with mark and an. Marie.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

who cares? they're public videos, Mark knows what he's doing. They could make the videos private if they wanted, but I have a feeling he doesn't mind. 

Of course there will be a few that find fault with everything in them, but for the most part it's really good stuff. It's about time someone takes good stuff and from good people and put it out in the internet instead of the crap I usually see.. Rather see nice work than someone pimping dogs to sell and their kennel.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

crackem said:


> who cares? they're public videos, Mark knows what he's doing. They could make the videos private if they wanted, but I have a feeling he doesn't mind.
> 
> Of course there will be a few that find fault with everything in them, but for the most part it's really good stuff. It's about time someone takes good stuff and from good people and put it out in the internet instead of the crap I usually see.. Rather see nice work than someone pimping dogs to sell and their kennel.


Interestingly last night someone explained (working on a dog that always wants to fight), (paraphrased) "When the dog gets in the mindset to always fight, he cannot learn anything so long as he continues to fight. We have to remove the fight in order for his head to clear and so he can learn. To compare, imagine someone that you say "Its a really nice day today" and they respond "Well, its actually really hot, and the bugs are bad, and its not a very nice day at all..." or "the prong is a great tool for training when used properly" and they respond "prongs are mean and the same can be accomplished with XXX" and no matter what, every statement you make is met with rebuttals, corrections, and disagreements. This person is in the same way unable to learn anything from what you tell them because they are too focused on the fight, and not what is actually being said at all"..

See a great deal of that on the forums lol.


----------



## coloradojim (Jul 26, 2011)

crackem said:


> who cares? they're public videos, Mark knows what he's doing. They could make the videos private if they wanted, but I have a feeling he doesn't mind.
> 
> Of course there will be a few that find fault with everything in them, but for the most part it's really good stuff. It's about time someone takes good stuff and from good people and put it out in the internet instead of the crap I usually see.. Rather see nice work than someone pimping dogs to sell and their kennel.


You are exactly right.....mark is one of the premiere trainers around. Anybody that truly knows schutzhund knows this.....half at least on this board that critisize have no knowledge themselves...

Again these videos are public admin but to reiterate my wife works with mark and ann marie....they are amazing!


----------



## coloradojim (Jul 26, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> Interestingly last night someone explained (working on a dog that always wants to fight), (paraphrased) "When the dog gets in the mindset to always fight, he cannot learn anything so long as he continues to fight. We have to remove the fight in order for his head to clear and so he can learn. To compare, imagine someone that you say "Its a really nice day today" and they respond "Well, its actually really hot, and the bugs are bad, and its not a very nice day at all..." or "the prong is a great tool for training when used properly" and they respond "prongs are mean and the same can be accomplished with XXX" and no matter what, every statement you make is met with rebuttals, corrections, and disagreements. This person is in the same way unable to learn anything from what you tell them because they are too focused on the fight, and not what is actually being said at all"..
> 
> See a great deal of that on the forums lol.


Hunter you are so correct.......everyone knows everything........all I can say is what crackem stated that mark is the real deal....and an even better person...


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Jim I have known Mark for 15 years. He's a good guy and a good trainer. He also does not get butt hurt if you don't think that his training is not perfect. 

Maybe instead of complaining that people don't agree with the training maybe you should voice *your opinion* about the *training*, not the trainer.


----------



## coloradojim (Jul 26, 2011)

Fast said:


> Jim I have known Mark for 15 years. He's a good guy and a good trainer. He also does not get butt hurt if you don't think that his training is not perfect.
> 
> Maybe instead of complaining that people don't agree with the training maybe you should voice *your opinion* about the *training*, not the trainer.


Sorry not at all trying to do that, my wife works with him and I know he would not get his feelings hurt, thanks for the pointers though....


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow, 'Mark and Marie' promotion campaign... I actually think that a good trainer probably minds to have his name used in such an obnoxious way.


----------

